# bild vektorisieren



## Fieber Thermometer (27. Oktober 2011)

hallo forum,
habe ein bild welches ich gerne so umwandeln würde wie die star wars illus von folgendem herrn: http://www.liambrazier.com/ - glaubt ihr, es gibt eine einigermaß automatisierte lösung (filter) oder muß ich gleich von hand anfangen nachzuzeichnen?
danke fieber


----------



## Leola13 (27. Oktober 2011)

Hai,

in der Qualität wird dir nur Handarbeit übrig bleiben.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Du kannst aber auch einmal vectormagic versuchen


----------



## Fieber Thermometer (27. Oktober 2011)

das befürchte ich auch fast  und danke für deinen tipp - hätte zwei lösungsvorschläge zur diskussion - vielleicht fällt ja einem von euch noch ein leichterer ein

a) mit einem guten mosaik-filter in ps das bild entfremden - in illu abpausen und dann mit hilfslinien die objekte richtig verzerren

b) in illu abpausen - dann hat man wahrscheinlich schon ne sehr gute farbskala und dann eben zig hilfslinien über das originalbild und anfangen flächen aufzuziehen und einzufärben

hat jemand vielleicht noch nen tipp?
danke fieber


----------



## Leola13 (27. Oktober 2011)

Hai,

such mal im Photoshop Forum nach vektorisieren, da gibt es ein paar recht gute Anleitungen.

So grobe Richtung :  SW- Umwandlung, Tontrennung, Kantenbetonung  uuund viel Handarbeit.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## smileyml (27. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt keine wirkliche Alternative zum Nachzeichnen!
Alles andere ist suboptimal oder grober Unfug und am Ende zu nichts zu gebrauchen. Auch zeitlich gibt es keine Alternative.

Im Zweifel zeige doch mal dein Ausgangsbild, falls du Tipps beim Nachzeichnen benötigst.


Darüber hinaus will ich dich bitte auf eine korrekte Groß- und Kleinschreibung hier zu achten und Doppelthreads (den aus dem PS-Forum habe ich gelöscht) zu vermeiden.

Danke und Grüße Marco


----------



## ink (27. Oktober 2011)

Moin
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich der Spielverderber bin:
Hier geht es um fremdes geistiges Eigentum, sprich Urheberrecht.
Wenn du gezielt nach "Abpausmöglichkeiten" gehe ich davon aus, dass du ihn kopieren will.
Dies ist nicht nur moralisch verwerflich, sondern auf strafrechtlich verfolgbar.

Demnach siehe bitte zu, eine eigene Idee daraus zu entwickeln und die Schöpfungshöhe zu erreichen.

Und glaube nicht, sowas kommt nicht raus, wir (unsere Agentur) gehen auch mit aller Härte sollen Fällen nach.

Dies nur um dich und Andere zu schützen.

Beste


----------

